

Forbes: Abolish the TSA - mcantelon
http://blogs.forbes.com/artcarden/2010/11/14/full-frontal-nudity-doesnt-make-us-safer-abolish-the-tsa/

======
donohoe
I don't think abolishing the TSA is realistic but I have no doubt there is a
better way to run that organization, provide actual security without violating
the US public.

------
mindcrime
This article is spot-on. The TSA is - at best - a waste of money and totally
useless for actually enhancing security.

At worst (and most likely) the TSA is simply a power-grab by the elitist scum
who want to rule everyone else, and marks a solid step towards out and out
totalitarianism.

The TSA should be abolished, and the faster the better. And they should take
the ATF and the DEA with them.

